# seaside



## pottyhouse (Nov 4, 2007)

nothing they like betterthan a dip in the North Sea


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

aww. great pics!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Yep great pic's, they look like they've had sooo much fun


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

looks like they enjoyed it 

mine love the sea
even the old boy speeds up when he knows water to play in


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

wow grate photos thay are having so much fun


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely photos! Our dogs love the beach too!


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

yes dont they just love the sea well some of mine do othere dont like water haha


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

must be great taking them for a walk/swim, no my cats dont like water


----------



## Carob (Nov 2, 2007)

They look like they're having a grand time.


----------

